# LOST GPS in Anchor Bay near Fair Haven...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I lost my GPS in Anchor Bay off of Fair Haven today. If anyone found one please e-mail me at [email protected] and I will describe it...THANKS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

<BUMP>


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I wondered if you had a "home" waypoint. I remember hearing stories of people finding a GPS and returning it by activating and following a Home waypoint! I hope this happens for you N-O! I feel for you as my most recently lost item appears below yours on this forum....until I bump mine up! (although actually I just did that for yours!) ;-)

Tom!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I believe I have "Mom and Dad's" house on it...Maybe it will show up there...Thanks


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Bumping again cause alot of people were out today...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Bumping this up for the Monday morning "Back to work" crew...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

One last Bump then it's probally gone forever....


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Don,,,, I'll ask at the bait shop this morning, see if they heard anything.......


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks Mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

One more Bump...with all the snow melting off it might show up if it was burried...


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

Kelly and Terri are probably mailing it back to you at work.LMAO
Wanted to see all you're hot spot's. J/K they probably wouldn't know how to run it anyway.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You're bad Missy! I forgot all about them thanks for the reminder


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't ever forget, they will get you when least expect it!!!!


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey,

Do those last few posts mean someone found your GPS N-O? If so, let us know the details! I hope that is so as it's a pretty nice feeling to have someone fine and return an item! (I was the one who lost my cordless drill and had it returned earlier!...Thanks again Fish Whisperer!)

Tom

BTW Steve I am sending a check for $20 tomorrow! (Sorta forgot, sorta blew it off but was always planning on sending it!)


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Don asked me to post that he hasn't got his GPS yet and is hoping it will pop up somewhere.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

After this long Stel, tell him not to hold his breath!!!!! Even Jenny tried to get it back for him and that didnt help.........


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

he probably knows that already but you never know.


----------

